# Convince me please?



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

So I am organizing a trip to a spot I've never been.

Wyoming, Oregon or Montana?


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

...and I like to ride most everything...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Go to Jackson Hole and don't look back...


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

If your heading to Montana, stop by Schweitzer in Sandpoint, ID, it's about 30 miles from the border of Montana at the tip of Idaho. 2900 acres of terrain, lot's of single and double black diamonds, lot's of tree boarding, decent sized park, no lift lines or crowdmania.

http://www.schweitzer.com/winter.php

If your only going to one mountain, Jackson Hole is probably alott more epic, but alott more expensive as well.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Dude, Idaho is so freakin' flat. Nothing but potatoes out there. It's not Montana it's Idaho for cryin' out loud...



Before you blow a gasket Hobo, Schweitzer does look like a nice mountain and it's got to be one of the better off the radar mountain out there. Definitely worth a visit.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Snowolf, maybe I can get on with my life now...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hahaha, that was a heavy dose of sarcasm. Idaho has some absolutely stunning mountains, great terrain, wonderful rockclimbing, and many other things. The Sawtooths is an area I want to go visit for a bc trip one of these days. Hobo just makes it easy pickin's. Plus, a word to wise, be careful what you ask for. If the secret gets out the results could be less than ideal.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

And Eastern Colorado? Where the fuck is that? You must be talkin' about Kansass...


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I would do Montana or Wyoming, if you want to get away. Get away. If you do Jackson make sure to hit up Grand Targhee one of the days. Experience snow that isn't close to a coast.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Seriously though this is all you can find in Idaho...








:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::cheeky4:

Just messin' with y'all...


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Thanks Snowolf, maybe I can get on with my life now...


Hobo I'm looking at having a couple of days there this winter and maybe combining with with Fernie. Whats the best time to come down in your opinion?


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry I meant at schweitzer.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

First I have to say wow to Wolf and Hobo... Idaho has never looked better. I knew there was some terrain but not to that extent... makes sense though because killer spots are just on the other side of the WY border.

I do have to say that Wyoming is really my first choice, Kill. I had a really good female friend who lived at Jackson for two years but I was with my ex fiance then and well, you know how that goes... kick myself every time I hear any mention of Jackson.

To gjsnow, my present girlfriend actually has a good friend at Targhee now, so it seems that we are destined to go, but the only problem there is we have a group... so no free pad unless I plan the trip for the rest of the group to stay nearby and we stay with her friend, lol.


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

Definitely Jackson. You'll also be close to Targhee and Snow King in case you want a change of scenery, although I could ride Jackson for the rest of my life and be happy. Very, very happy.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

I came in here to say Jackson but it looks like some people beat me to it.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

roremc said:


> Hobo I'm looking at having a couple of days there this winter and maybe combining with with Fernie. Whats the best time to come down in your opinion?


It really depends on how this winter goes because last winter sucked, but on a typical year which this year is supposed to be above average snowfall, Mid January to early March is the best time to come. At that point the mountain has plenty of snow on it and that's usually when the snow is falling most. We usually also get a nice dump at the end of the season, if you want to go late March early April.

I'm really hoping the weatherforecasters are right, because I'm due for some serious powder:cheeky4:

If you want a report after the season starts, just send me a PM and I'll give you the mountain conditions.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> It really depends on how this winter goes because last winter sucked, but on a typical year which this year is supposed to be above average snowfall, Mid January to early March is the best time to come. At that point the mountain has plenty of snow on it and that's usually when the snow is falling most. We usually also get a nice dump at the end of the season, if you want to go late March early April.
> 
> I'm really hoping the weatherforecasters are right, because I'm due for some serious powder:cheeky4:
> 
> If you want a report after the season starts, just send me a PM and I'll give you the mountain conditions.


Sounds good. I will hit you up once the season starts. 

Cheers.


----------



## rwauthority (Aug 27, 2010)

Are the Alps out of the question?


----------

